# Todays Venison



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Couples of pictures from today... two different bucks.

[attachment=4:2cdp5ox1]cimg1364.jpg[/attachment:2cdp5ox1]
[attachment=3:2cdp5ox1]cimg1368.jpg[/attachment:2cdp5ox1]
[attachment=2:2cdp5ox1]cimg1369.jpg[/attachment:2cdp5ox1]
[attachment=1:2cdp5ox1]cimg1385.jpg[/attachment:2cdp5ox1]
[attachment=0:2cdp5ox1]cimg1386.jpg[/attachment:2cdp5ox1]


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't get over how fast they change from a summer coat that is almost orange and their velvet antlers to a gray coat and hard antlers.
nice pics. thanks.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Buck . Got to hate those dirt specs in the pic .


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> I can't get over how fast they change from a summer coat that is almost orange and their velvet antlers to a gray coat and hard antlers.
> nice pics. thanks.


Seems like overnight when they turn to gray. I like the gray coat look.



Hellsangler69 said:


> Nice Buck . Got to hate those dirt specs in the pic .


Cheap little pocket camera. Did not even see that speck until you mentioned it, thanks I just cleaned it while I was thinking about it. 

Definately a respectable buck. They are always bigger when you're looking at them in person.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have software now I can clean up a pic but I use to hate finding them in my shots after the fact . Rain drops can due the same damage in blurring out sections of pics .


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a pic I cleaned up for ya .


----------

